#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  Материалы Аббатства Шравасти и досточтимой Тубтен Чодрон

## Гелек

*Оглавление доступных на русском языке материалов*

Материалы досточтимой Тубтен Чодрон:

Вопросы и ответы: употребление интоксикантов

Амбициозны ли буддисты

К чему приложить сострадание?


Сострадание как противоядие от депрессии

Монашеский ум

Ретрит по практик сосредоточения '2012 - Лекция 1

Монашеская жизнь на Западе

Тексты практик Аббатства Шравасти:

Подношение пищи

----------

Kit (24.04.2014), Владимир Николаевич (08.11.2016), Пема Ванчук (26.04.2014), Эделизи (24.04.2014)

----------


## Гелек

Следует ли буддистам голосовать?

Вопросы и ответы: функционирование причин и следствий

Тексты практик:

Различные мантры

Церемония благословения младенцев

Посвящение заслуг наделенной смыслом жизни

События:

Первая праварана

----------

Kit (06.06.2014)

----------


## Гелек

Подписаться на рассылку материалов Аббатства на русском языке можно по ссылке

Новые материалы:

*КОРЕННЫЕ ТЕКСТЫ*

Восемь строф преобразования мышления

Десять сокровенных самоцветов традиции Кадам (список)

*УЧЕНИЯ ДОСТОЧТИМОЙ ТУБТЕН ЧОДРОН*

Восемь обетов Махаяны

Учения с ретрита по сосредоточению 2012, часть 2: Желание и злоба как препятствия

*ТЕКСТЫ МОЛИТВ И ПРАКТИК*

Церемония восьми обетов Махаяны

Утренние молитвы

Краткие молитвы

Обширная медитация на Будде Шакьямуни

Молитвы подношения мандалы

Молитвы очищения препятствий

Исповедь перед 35 Буддами (с объяснением визуализации)

----------

Kit (06.06.2014), Эделизи (25.07.2014)

----------


## Гелек

Аудио:

Комментарий на "Легкий путь, ведущий к блаженству" Панчен Лосанг Чокьи Гьелцена, часть 1

----------

Эделизи (21.06.2014)

----------


## Гелек

Поздравительный выпуск рассылки по случаю Весака (13 июня 2014)

Весак - Зачем Будда занимался духовной практикой?

Молитвы для зарождения бодхичитты - строфа о Весаке

----------


## Гелек

*Учения*

*Продолжающийся онлайн-курс: Комментарий на "Легкий путь, ведущий к блажеству" – части 1, 2 и 3*

Досточтимая Тубтен Чодрон – Порождение богатства

Нгондро прибежища (часть 2): Объяснение визуализации поля прибежища

*Тексты практик*

Сутра сердца совершенства мудрости (перевод, используемый Аббатством Шравасти)

Выражение почтения Будде Шакьямуни

----------

Эделизи (21.06.2014)

----------


## Гелек

*Продолжение учебного курса по тексту "Легкий путь": Комментарий на "Легкий путь, ведущий к всеведению" - часть 1 - 4*

Доктор Гай Ньюланд - Самое счастливое существо во вселенной

Лама Цонкапа - Три основы пути

Совет Серконга Ринпоче по практике Калачакры - часть 1

*Тексты практик*

Шесть подготовительных практик

Обширные подношения

Краткая медитация на Тысячеруком Ченрези

*Фотоархив новостей Аббатства*

День значительной радости и взаимообмена (освящение Ченрези-холла)

Наши друзья из Сингапура

Эта удивительная молодежь

----------


## Гелек

Материалы понемногу переносятся на другую площадку: www.sravastifriends.org - Друзья Аббатства Шравасти

В курсе по "Легкому пути" опубликована лекция №5: Онлайн-курс "Легкий путь" по тексту Панчен Лосанг Чокьи Гьялцена

Досточтимая Тубтен Чодрон – Введение в буддийскую медитацию (часть 1)

Еженедельная синхронная практика: Арья Тара: *21 миллион мантр и 4 миллиона восхвалений*

*Тексты практик*

Обзорная медитация на всех важных пунктах ламрима

Необычайное устремление к практике Самантабхадры (Царь Молитв)

Введение в Ньюнгнэ

Молитва монашеского ума

Медитации на поэтапном пути к просветлению

----------


## Гелек

Поздравительный выпуск рассылки по случаю Дня поворота Колеса Дхармы: Рекомендуемые практики, последние публикации и другое

----------


## Гелек

*Учения*

*Комментарий к "Расставанию с четырьмя привязанностями", часть 1*
Учение Её Преосвященства Дагмо Кушо Сакья

*Сострадание и бодхичитта*
Учение Дагри Ринпоче, посвященное введению в буддийскую Дхарму

*Решимость освободиться: что такое отречение и какой в нем смысл в современной жизни?*
Из интервью с досточтимой Тубтен Чодрон, братом Вейном Тисдейлом и свами Радханандой

Практика Будды Амитабхи
Краткое учение досточтимой Тубтен Чодрон

*Тексты практик*

Медитация на Тысячеруком Авалокитешваре

Обширные подношения
Текст ламы Сопы Ринпоче под редакцией досточтимой Тубтен Чодрон

Очищение препятствий

Медитация на Будде Шакьямуни

----------


## Гелек

С завтрашнего дня – 11 декабря 2014 – начинается цикл из четырех трансляций по тексту "Колесо острого оружия" Дхармаракшиты (синхронный перевод полного комментария, трансляция с занятий, проходящих в помещении центра Риме в Москве). Подробная информация и дополнительные материалы здесь: "Колесо острого оружия" – Цикл занятий в Москве

Трансляции с 19:30 до 21:30 в четверг и вторники, записи доступны там же.

Новые материалы на сайте

*Учения*

Досточтимая Тубтен Чодрон – Новичкам на пути

Досточтимая Тубтен Чодрон – Правильного рода осознанность

(аудио синхронного перевода) Дагри Ринпоче – Сходства и различия между сутрой и тантрой

(аудио синхронного перевода) Досточтимая Тубтен Чодрон – Комментарий к "Расставанию с четырьмя привязанностями" Джецун Драгпа Гьялцена:

Лекция 1

Лекция 2

Лекция 3

Лекция 4

Учения по практике сосредоточения: 5 препятствий

Истории заключенных: благотворные и неблаготворные семена

*Из книги "Развитие сострадательного сердца":*

"Он хотел как лучше, милая" (Досточтимая Тубтен Чодрон)

Пробуждение сострадания (Его Святейшество Далай-лама XIV)

Корень всех видов счастья (Лама Сопа Ринпоче)

*Тексты практик*

Гуру-йога ламы Цонкапы (Ганден Лхагьяма) (см. также Комментарий к гуру-йоге ламы Цонкапы)

41 молитва для взращивания бодхичитты

Плач, просящий о благословениях Великого Сострадательного

Восхваление и повторение имени Будды Амитабхи

*Другие материалы:*

Продолжение онлайн-курса по тексту "Легкий путь" (новые выпуски и обновление формата)

Расписание трансляций и синхронных практик

Расписание мероприятий в Москве

Фотоархив и новости

----------

Lanky (12.12.2014), Аурум (11.12.2014), Чагна Дордже (11.12.2014), Эделизи (11.12.2014)

----------


## Гелек

*Зимний "ретрит издалека":*

"Ретрит издалека" по практике Манджушри: с 13 января по 13 апреля 2015

Медитация на Оранжевом Манджушри (порождение перед собой)

Объяснение садханы Манджушри

*Учения по "Колесу острого оружия" Дхармаракшиты:*

Коренной текст: "Колесо острого оружия, поражающее уязвимые точки врага"

Четырехчастный комментарий (видео-записи трансляций перевода) 

*Другие материалы:*

Цикл учений: Комментарий к 41 молитве взращивания бодхичитты

Очистительная практика Ваджрасаттвы

Значимость групповой практики

Гуру-йога Его Святейшества Далай-ламы XIV: Нераздельность духовного наставника и Авалокитешвары: исток всех могучих достижений

----------

Чагна Дордже (12.01.2015)

----------


## Гелек

1 - 2 июня 2015 : празднование Весака

День Весака: краткое объяснение

День Весака: празднование в честь нашего человеческого потенциала

Краткая садхана Зеленой Тары

Длинная садхана Зеленой Тары

Восхваление 21 Тары

Коренной текст: 37 практик бодхисаттвы

Письмо к отцу совершившего самоубийство

----------

Чагна Дордже (03.06.2015)

----------


## Гелек

*Январь - март 2016 : "ретрит издалека" по практике прибежища и медитации на "Легком пути"
*

*Материалы по теме прибежища:
*
Предварительная практика принятия прибежища

Лама Тубтен Йеше – Прибежище

Церемония самостоятельного обновления прибежища


*Цикл по "Сущности человеческой жизни" Цонкапы:
*
Дже Цонкапа – Сущность человеческой жизни

Преодоление замешательства

Как нам помогает Тара

Опора на Тару-освободительницу

Отказаться от цепляния

*Практики Тары:
*
Медитация на Зеленой Таре (со строфами Первого Далай-ламы)

Практика Зеленой Тары с самопорождением (для имеющих посвящение)


*Другое:
*
2 - 9 мая 2016 – Визит досточтимой Тубтен Чодрон

Митинг по поводу изменения климата

----------

Lanky (01.01.2016), Владимир Николаевич (31.12.2015)

----------

